# AC Schnitzer Styling for my 535D



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

*Does the ACS Kit provide a good look??*​
Yes (it does look good)37.89%No (it looks $hite)3592.11%


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quick question/poll??

I'm considering adding a few AC Schnitzer parts to my car, having seen 2 UK cars with these fitted, i think it sets the 535D M-Sport off really well, but having never modified the outside of any car i've owned (except the Millteks on my previous S8 & RS6) i'm not sure if it's a good idea.

I've added a link below with some OK quality photos & the parts i'm considering are the ACS front splitters, ACS rear roof spoiler & the ACS rear diffuser. Of course the kit looks far better when seen together on a single vehicle, but the only photos i've seen are on E60.net so i've posted a link to that owners gallery as well. I'm also thinking of getting the all chrome front grille as well.

I'm in no way trying to achieve a Max Power look to my car, but i just think it sets the car apart & their are quite a lot of E60's on the road.

What do you think??

http://www.bmwmstyle.co.uk/E60-ACS-Mtech.htm
http://forums.e60.net/index.php?act=mod ... &album=494


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Certainly has a sharp looking front end :twisted:

:? But I'm not sure - at least it detracts a bit from the dame edna look  :wink: 

But if it floats your boat and it sets it off from other similar beemers, then why not


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

IMHO, the Sport model looks just right the way it is. Those front splitters look a bit too 'bling bling' for my liking, and I'm not so sure about the chrome grill slats either? As for the AC Schniter grill badge? [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Personally, I've never really liked any of the ACS stuff. Looks too 'aftermarket'. [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

But, as PaulS says, if it really floats your boat.............


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo a big No No for me I used to like the AC Schinter stuff but there new stuff would not look out of place on a chaved up nove sorry


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks crap! sorry.

The standard M-Sport kit supplied with the 5s look great, the ACS kit really doesn't look in keep with the car.

A big no no.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Well I voted for "No, it looks sh it" :roll:

I think the 535d Sport is one of the BEST looking cars on the road right now....you don't need to do ANYTHING to the styling: if you want to spend a few Â£k on the car though to sharpen it up and make it rarer......I dare say there are few 535d's with AP 6 pots and 365mm discs....?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It looks [email protected] - don't do it


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I think it looks like it's had a quick run around Halfords. :?

I'm with Yellow on this one - ACS used to make some nice (understated) conversions - as my old boss' V12 850 showed - but this is all a bit "add-on".... very much a trying-too-hard afterthought :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Quick question/poll??
> 
> I'm considering adding a few AC Schnitzer parts to my car, having seen 2 UK cars with these fitted, i think it sets the 535D M-Sport off really well, but having never modified the outside of any car i've owned (except the Millteks on my previous S8 & RS6) i'm not sure if it's a good idea.
> 
> ...


Please don't. It's looks good as it is - I think if you do this, the car will look cheaper and a bit tacky and will probably make you want to change it quicker. Depsite our bet I wouldn't want to see you make a mistake


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not for me.

If you want to 'restyle' it, I'm sure there are nicer options.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Oh well, so far it's a resounding no with 88% thinking it looks $hite & 12% thinking it looks good.

Strange thing is the feedback on E60.net to the guy the guy that's most recently had this done was a huge thumbs up & when i asked the question about some possible subtle enhancements to differentiate my E60 slightly, most came back & suggested the ACS stuff.

Stu,

I've no real intention of any more performance modifications other than the DMS re-map that's been done. Can't see any reason why i'd need to upgrade the brakes, as stock they feel as good as the RS6 brakes were & i've no intention of tracking this car, so brake upgrades would be a total waste of money i think.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> Strange thing is the feedback on E60.net to the guy the guy that's most recently had this done was a huge thumbs up & when i asked the question about some possible subtle enhancements to differentiate my E60 slightly, most came back & suggested the ACS stuff.


Thats BMW drivers for you no tast :wink: :lol: ( Ex BMW driver )


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Paul - what about debadging or some tasty interior mods?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Strange thing is the feedback on E60.net to the guy the guy that's most recently had this done was a huge thumbs up & when i asked the question about some possible subtle enhancements to differentiate my E60 slightly, most came back & suggested the ACS stuff.
> ...


Oi!!! Some of us BMW drivers DO have taste. :wink: :lol:

I also frequent a BMW Forum (surprise, surprise!) and a lot of folk on there seem to rate the ACS stuff very highly. Personally, I think most of it is tasteless, and often refer to it as 'AC Schitzer'. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I think it was back in 1996 when I had the BM and back then the ACS stuff was very very nice but now it looks pants


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> Paul - what about debadging or some tasty interior mods?


Jonno,

Not really much i can do inside as every option excluding rear airbags, sunblinds & sunroof is fitted. ICE can't be upgraded, as thier is no actual head-unit, so if i went that route i'd be looking at spending over Â£1500 for only a very marginal improvement so a waste of money really as the upgraded system i've got is certainly as good as the Audi Bose i've been used to.

Did think about de-badging, but the look you get from people when they realise it's a Diesel that's come past is a huge reason to keep the badge on.

Guess as i'm delighted already with the car, i'll leave everything as it is. Having seen one car with the Schnitzer kit fitted i did think it really set the car off well & was a nice differentiator to other E60's on the road & that coming from someone who does not like bodykits.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Perhaps instead of debadging, you could *re*badge it as a 520d. Or even just a 518 (do they still do those?).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Paul - what about debadging or some tasty interior mods?
> ...


You can take the boy out of Essex...


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Not really much i can do inside as every option excluding rear airbags, sunblinds & sunroof is fitted. ICE can't be upgraded, as thier is no actual head-unit, so if i went that route i'd be looking at spending over Â£1500 for only a very marginal improvement so a waste of money really as the upgraded system i've got is certainly as good as the Audi Bose i've been used to.


Did your '6 have LCDs in the headrests? (Is that useful/possible in the e60?)

What about pedal covers? - bit more subtle than ACS exterior mods, sure they do acc/brake and dead pedal in something reasonably tasteful :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonno said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Not really much i can do inside as every option excluding rear airbags, sunblinds & sunroof is fitted. ICE can't be upgraded, as thier is no actual head-unit, so if i went that route i'd be looking at spending over Â£1500 for only a very marginal improvement so a waste of money really as the upgraded system i've got is certainly as good as the Audi Bose i've been used to.
> ...


It did have screens, along with a slimline PS2 & DVD player, however it rarely got used & i could not put screens in the headrest fo this car, as they're electrically adjustable & being comfort seats the design would not allow LCD screens to be fitted to the back of them.

Also the Car Stereo being fully integrated does not have the same line-in set-up as the RS6, so it would be very costly & no guarantee it could be done.

May look into pedal covers but i've not heard about any decent aftermarket products.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

What about the "I'm not going to mod this one, modding's a waste of money" sentiment of a couple of months ago?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jonno said:
> ...


Cheeky Scamp 

No Essex in me & their never has been. Born in Manchester, schooled in Surrey & lived in Gtr Manchester & Lancashire for the last 20years.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


The milkman must have been from Essex then... :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Could have been. I was adopted as a very small baby, so no idea who my natural father was. Possible he was an Essex milkman but given i was born in Manchester i'd be shocked if he was  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Those bits look absolutely vile. Stealth is a key part of peformance diesel motoring.

The M sport 5 series version is already adorned and tarty enough. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> What about the "I'm not going to mod this one, modding's a waste of money" sentiment of a couple of months ago?


Could not agree more. But by comparison with the RS6 i was considering some subtle visual enhancement, not major performance modifications. Overall cost on mods for the RS6 was around the Â£15K mark, spent so far on the Bimmer Â£700 for the DMS re-map & was contemplating a further few hundred quid on ACS kit, but that would have been the overall modification spend i'd expect.

That said, it's hard ignoring modifications when you see something you like the look of & as they say, "once you have the modding bug"

I have pretty much decided to leave the ACS modifications alone & can't see me considering anything else as i like returning 35+MPG & the savings both that & the vastly reduced running costs are bringing, so no intention of rocking the apple cart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Given your likeness to a certain Essex Pig Farmer, I'd lay money on it    :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

So you think we may have the same father??

It's of course a possibility albeit a far fetched one. How old is he??

TBH, i can't see any likeness but then i've got excellent eyesight so maybe you see him differently than i do. Saying that he appears to be a good looking lad, could have been alot worse :lol:


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Defo a big No No for me I used to like the AC Schinter stuff but there new stuff would not look out of place on a chaved up nove sorry


I agree, there i nicer stuff around from some of the other German tuners. Although they do look better in these pictures


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The only item in that little lot that i was considering is the small spoiler at the back of the roof/top of the rear screen. The rest are far more in your face than the items i was considering. That overall kit is for a non M-Sport E60, hence the front & fear bumpers/spoilers look very different.

I do quite like the look though, but i guess i'm in the vast minority, so i've decided to leave the styling of my car alone. Perhaps less is more 8)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

the interior stuff looks good.

A good way of achieving uniqueness without to much compromise on resale.

Paul, I agree with rear window/roof spoiler; the most subtle addition and adds just a little 8)


----------

